# مسلمون يعترفون بالظهور و تعصب منى الشاذلى المستمر



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مسلمون يعترفوا بظهور العذراء مريم فى السماء فى نفس التوقيت ظهورها بالكنيسة و تعصب منى الشاذلى المستمر

*[youtube]6qFralPIQ5o[/youtube]


اضغط هنا وشاهد على اليوتيوب مباشرة​


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*منى الشاذلى*
*لا تعليق*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*فقدت الاعلاميه الكبيره منى الشاذلى مصدقيتها فى محاولة تبرير فاشله بانها ليزر

فكان اتصال تليفونى من مسيحى وبمجرد  حاول ان يثبت ان الظهور حقيقى تم قطع الخط

ولاؤل مره تخرج من الشاذلى فى برامجها باتنين محاورين مقتنعين بشىء واحد

على عكس ما هو معروف عن منى الشاذلى فدئما تأتى بمحاورين مختلفان فى الراى

ولكن ظهر هذه المره على غير المتوقع وفقدت منى الشاذلى مصدقيتها امام الجميع

ومحاولة تبرير فاشله من المحاور الضيف المسلم بقوله ان ظهورات 68 كانت خطه مدبره من الحكومه اضحكنى كثيرا هذا الكلام هل من المعقول يا سيادة الضيف ان الحكومه ستشترك فى مثل هذا وان كان

صحيح فلماذا تم عمل الظهور على كنيسه ولم يحدث على احدى الجوامع مثلا 

سوال مطلوب الرد عليه

اخيرا كنت أمل ان تعتذر من الشاذلى عن محاولة التكذيب التى شنتها على الظهور ولكن ظهرت ثانيا وكذبت الخبر

وكأنها هى المتحدثه الرسميه عن الظهور

ويبقى السوال الاخير 

ما هو الدافع وراء تكذيب الظهور ومن المستفيد


بالقطع لو كانت اعترفت منى الشاذلى بالظهور فهى تكون اعترفت بالديانه المسيحيه

ولكنها كان بأمكانها ان تعرض الحدث وتترك التعليق للمشاهد كما فعل عمرو اديب ولكنها اصرت على التكذيب 

وعجبى !!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*نورت استاذى بيتر
*​


----------



## man4truth (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الاسلام ينهار


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مني الشوضلي مش لاقي كلام اوصفها بيه

كنت عايز اقول انها غبية بس مفيش غباء يوصف حالتها

ربنا ينور عينيها هي وكل المتعصبين امثالها
*​


----------



## كارلوس 2 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

وتوقعوا أكثر وأكثر

بصراحه الظهو رجه فى وقت

غربل كل الناس

بس يكفى أقتناع عمرو اديب بالظهوريين

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك

كارلوس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انسانة غريبة بكل المقاييس
عايزة تكدب بأى شكل واى طريقة
ربنا يشفيها من عمى القلب دة

ميرسى على الخبر والفيديو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

دا شئ مش جديد
واحنا مش متوقعين غير كدا من بعض الاخوه المسلمين

مش هنقول غير ربنا يفتح عيونهم
ويشوفوا النور الحقيقي

هو قادر علي كل شئ

السلام لام النور الملكه البتول
العذراء مريم
والده الهنا ومخلصنا 
يسوع المسيح

وميرسي يا مينا
علي الموضوع​


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*نجمه تنزل على راسها يمكن تنور عقلها
سبحان الله
وشكل العدرا وهى واقفه كده ازاى يدى شكل النجمه
مين المفتح اللى يقول كده

سبحان الله
حاجه تخلى الاخرس يتكلم
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2009)

_لالالالالالالالالا تعليق منى الشوضلى دى 

واحلى حاجة تلاقى واحد بيكدب وبيضحك على كدبتة 

لا وبتقول للبنت انتى من الناس الى بتاخد بعواطفها ومشاعرها
​_


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه النجمة دي الي فوق الكنيسة هي النجوم بقت فريبة من الارض و داخل الغلاف الجوي 

بالفعل انسانة مريضة نجمة نجمة نجمة نجمة 

ااااااااااااااااااااااااخ راسي مش عم صدق مستوى الغباء 

بالفعل في مثل بالشامي بقول الي استحو ماتو 

يعني دي انسانة مش بتخجل من نفسها و شكرا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أول مرة أعرف إن النجمة بتروح و تيجى فى السماء 
إحنا عارفين إن فيه حركة دائمة للنجوم و الكواكب 
لكن هذه الحركة لا ترى بالنسبة للكرة الأرضية ( فى فترة زمنية صغيرة ) إنما نلاحظ الحركة فى خلال شهر ( شكل الميزان - القوس - العقرب.....) و حتى هذه الأمور لا ترى جيدة إلا فى 
- الأماكن الخالية مثل الصحراء و الأراضى الزراعية 
- فى الظلام و لايوجد أضواء مثل أضواء الشوارع وووووو
أبسط الأمور إننا نعرف حركة القمر بالنسبة للأرض و برغم هذا لا نرى هذه الحركة بالعين المجردة فى وقت قليل إنما نلاحظ الحركة فى بعد ساعتين أو أكتر 
ربنا يفوق العالم ديه


----------



## knknknkn (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وكما ظهرة العذرا فى 1967م لتعذى الشعب المصرى بعد الهزيمة .تظهر العذرا هذة الايام لتعزى الشعب القبطى فى الاحزان التى انهالت علية من كل ناحية.فقد هاجت ابواب الجحيم على الكنيسة واسرعت تنهش فى لحم ابنائها .

ابدا ابواب الجحيم لان تقوى عليها.

هذه الكرمة يا مولاى من غرس يمينك *نبتت من شوكة كانت على طرف جبينك 

ورواها دمك القانى وسيل من جفونك* ورعاها حبك الصافى وذاقت من حنينك

فنمت فى جنة الايمان تحيا فى يقينك*ومضت تحمل للاقباط من اثمار دينك

غير ان الريح يا مولى قد طاحت بغصن*شردت طيرة فى الكرمة من ركن لركن


----------



## antonius (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نجمة تتحرك؟؟ فعلاً المسلمين ابدعوا في غباءهم


----------



## عمادفايز (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*منى الشاذلى حد لاحظ طريقة جلوسها اثناء المكالمة مع البنت ( مكبوسة ) وتحاول بالعافية ومصرة على انها نجمة وكل مرة تقول نجمة ثم تضحك.
وسؤالى الى منى الشاذلى اية اللى يخلى نجمة تظهر فوق الكنيسة بالذات ولو كان حدث هذا الموضوع فوق اى جامع ( ودة مستحيل )كان هايبقى نجمة برضة؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*نجمة ايه دى

كل دى نجمة ده كان نور حجمه كبير نجمة ضوئها متقطع

ربنا يشفيها

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*دي نجمة من نوع خاص

نجمة ملونة ومضيئة بثوب جميل 
*​


----------



## نجاتى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ليه تقلبى حقائق وتداريها  وانتى عرفها ومتأكده منيها   ولولا معرفتك بيها مكنتيش ناقشتيها ولا فرقعه فى الهوا تلفتى الانظار ليها مسكين يامنى ياشازلى لوكنتى تكلمتى صدقآ لكنتىرئيتيها  لاكن فى غيرك اولى هما التباركو  بيها وشفت امراضهم لما طلبو منيها​


----------

